# tagging



## digitallyanalog (Dec 18, 2007)

whats the best way to get tags put on yu t-shirts??


----------



## RoboLove (Oct 15, 2007)

from experience i can honestly say there is NO easy way that i have come across. we have tried having tags sewn in BUT the t-shirts that we use have a certain type of stitching that makes it difficult to have new tags sewn in. We then thought about having a screen printed tag put in the back but our printer didnt want to have to turn all the tee's inside out unfortunatly.

If you do find a way to do it let me know


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

have you thought about using heat transfer/tags? you can heat set them on as you need. Anywhere on the shirt, in or outside. 


:




:


----------



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

Get them made..
i got like 1000 tags made for like 40 bucks ahah


----------



## Komoney (Jan 9, 2007)

where you getting your tags made?
I got 1,000 for $ 395


----------

